# painting over textured walls



## letigre (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello, I hope someone can help me, I've searched over the internet and all I can find is advice TO texture walls which is not what I want to do!

We are moving into a rental apartment, it has textured walls with a not so nice colour. The landlord has told us that we are okay to paint it white. 

I'm a total novice, I've never done anything of this kind before and I think my husband doesn't really have a clue either. 

What do we need to do? Is it possible just to paint over it or do we need to sand it down? We don't really want to get into anything too hardcore. At first we thought it would be easy, just a few coats of paint over the top. Is that the case or are we deluded?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Just a few coats over the top
Use good quality paint, brushes, and roller sleeves
It will make the project go faster and look better


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

And don't forget to cover the floors with drop cloths or plastic.:thumbsup:

Here is a good link to see what some colors look like before you actually start painting. Click Here Good Luck!!!!!!!!!! 

Ps. Take before and after pictures.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

A long nap roller works best on texture. Don't try to work out of a roller pan. Use a 5 gal. bucket and a screen. The key is to keep plenty of paint on your roller.


----------

